# Sun Motif Applique Free Crochet Pattern



## Debbie Crochets (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's my pattern for a fast and easy crochet project using worsted weight yarn for a cute sun applique.

http://www.squidoo.com/how-to-crochet-a-sun-motif-applique


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sooo cute! Thanks.


----------

